# On est parti à 1 arrêt maladie/mois



## Marine35 (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, en 11 ans le seul arrêt c’était en juillet pour Covid. Ensuite en octobre otite suite à une rhino-pharyngite qui a dégénéré. Et bim petite nuit, réveil très matinal avec migraine, mal de gorge aigu, nez qui coule, fièvre et toux. Je pense que cette fois j’ai attrapé la laryngite de mon accueilli. J’attends 8h pour avoir un rendez-vous chez le médecin mais cette fois je ne tergiverse pas, je ne travaille pas aujourd’hui 😉. J’ai envoyé un message à 6h à mes 2 p-e, pas de nouvelles pour le moment. C’est pas de bol, la maman du petit malade s’était inquiété que le copain puisse être contaminé mais pas moi 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Marine,

Ma pauvre décidément. Tu as entièrement raison de privilégier ta santé. 

As tu pris malgré tout du *doliprane* ou autre pour la fièvre et la douleur  ? + *SERUM PHYSIOLOGIQUE* ça te fera du bien nez, gorge, oreille et du *lait* 🥛 TRÈS chaud avec du *miel* 🍯 

SI tu as, en attendant ton rdv. 
Quand tu iras mieux, voir pour te faire *vacciner contre la grippe 😷 non ?*


----------



## Sandrine2572 (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour marine 

Air pas de chance , mais vous avez bien raison de prendre votre journée pour vous soigner 😉, bon rétablissement

Chantou je suis pas sûr que le vaccin contre la grippe soit efficace contre les otites ou laryngite


----------



## liline17 (30 Novembre 2022)

je pense que Chantou s'est dit qu'elle devait se protéger, car en ce moment Marine est très fragile et qu'une grippe ne va pas l'aider.
Il va falloir que tu renforce ton immunité, fruits, vitamines, cure de magnésium....
bon courage Marine!


----------



## Marine35 (30 Novembre 2022)

J’ai pris du Doliprane à 5h, spray à l’eucalyptus pour le nez, helicidine pour la toux et spray propolia pour la gorge. Il me reste des corticoïdes de mon otite mais à jeun c’est pas terrible donc peut-être ce midi. Je vais éviter le lait/miel sinon je vais vomir 🤢 mais plutôt de l’eau chaude/citron/miel. Pour l’instant je vais prendre un 3eme café corsé pour ma migraine.  Je n’ai jamais eu la grippe et ça ne me dit rien de me faire vacciner


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

@Sandrine2572

« je suis pas sûr que le vaccin contre la grippe soit efficace contre les otites ou laryngite »

Exact, mais Marine est sujette à ça, ce n’est pas la 1ère fois, et ça peut la protéger déjà de la grippe 😷
En faisant une prise de sang poussée, j’ai appris avec grande surprise que j’avais dû avoir la grippe aviaire, et à l'époque Je ne voulais pas me faire vacciner ...


----------



## Marine35 (30 Novembre 2022)

@liline17 j’ai fait une cure de magnésium récemment et je consomme clémentines et kiwi tous les jours.


----------



## Marine35 (30 Novembre 2022)

Bon réaction d’une maman: ça tombe mal ( ça tombe toujours mal) je ne sais pas comment je vais faire, ma patronne ne veut pas que je me mette en télétravail avec mon fils à la maison, vous pouvez pas le garder jusqu’à midi au moins.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (30 Novembre 2022)

Quand on est fatigué aussi on est sujet a attrapé tout est rien ☹️

Non mais avec les PE quand on est malade sa tombe toujours mal , ben on choisi pas le jour où l on va l être


----------



## kikine (30 Novembre 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> ma patronne ne veut pas que je me mette en télétravail avec mon fils à la maison, vous pouvez pas le garder jusqu’à midi au moins.


mdr perso je lui répond un truc du genre... je vais essayer de demander a la maladie de revenir vers midi je verrais si elle accepte pour vous arranger....
nan mais LOL !!!


----------



## Marine35 (30 Novembre 2022)

@kikine j’ai répondu un truc du genre 😉 j’ai dit que je doutais que mes symptômes fassent une pause jusqu’à midi et que je pouvais très bien obtenir un rdv dans la matinée ( j’y crois moyen surtout un mercredi)


----------



## Marine35 (30 Novembre 2022)

La 2eme maman m’a répondu que je ne les avait pas habitué en 6 ans à être malade aussi souvent et que ça l’ennuyait de poser un jour enfant malade car elle n’en a que 3


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Novembre 2022)

Ici thym citron et miel pour des débuts de mal de gorge c'est efficace dès le début ! pour le moment pas malade je touche du bois ! 😉bon rétablissement à vous ...


----------



## kikine (30 Novembre 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> @kikine j’ai répondu un truc du genre 😉 j’ai dit que je doutais que mes symptômes fassent une pause jusqu’à midi et que je pouvais très bien obtenir un rdv dans la matinée ( j’y crois moyen surtout un mercredi)


courage, je compatis, hier j'emmène kikinette chez le médecin car tousse bcp... hier soir c'est moi qui commence à tousser et la gorge qui gratte... pfff


----------



## Marine35 (30 Novembre 2022)

Maman n2 est également embêtée car hier elle m’a virer mon salaire pour novembre. Ça m’énerve j’avoue car depuis lundi j’accueille son fils malade, il a vu le médecin dimanche et a un traitement mais il reste contagieux vu que les symptômes n’ont pas disparus


----------



## Pity (30 Novembre 2022)

Peut être que cette maman n°2 aurait pû aller chez le médecin avant et éviter de vous contaminer !

Soit ça ne les arrange pas... mais dans tous les cas ça ne les arrangera jamais que l'on soit malade...
Mais merdouille !!! ils pensent sans doute que ça vous fait plaisir d'être malade, en arrêt, perte financière ??😤

Vous êtes malade, donc...
- non , le médecin, ça ne peut pas attendre
- non, vous ne prendrez personne en accueil même pour une matinée
Et OUI, vous vous soigniez ! Reposer vous, et surtout, les enfants et familles ne sont que de passage dans votre vie 🥰
Pensez à votre nombril 😉


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Novembre 2022)

Marine35, il est fort à parier que c'est un de tes accueillis qui t'a contaminée. Si tu "chopes" tout en ce moment, profites de ton rendez-vous médical pour demander un petit chek UP (bon, pour l'orthographe, je ne suis pas sûre...), prise de sang, tension, remontres tes oreilles ... C'est le moment de faire un petit bilan et de penser à toi. Le corps exprime plein de choses et il faut l'écouter. 
Quand à la remarque "vous êtes souvent malade depuis quelques temps", en effet, vos employeurs vous confient des enfants eux même souvent malades, avec lesquels vous restez en proximité peut être plus dans une journée que leurs propres parents et ce multiplié par plusieurs enfants ! 
D'ailleurs, vu votre fragilité et votre fatigue actuelle, peut être accueillir avec masque pour limiter les risques. Et surtout, acceptez un arrêt de travail si il vous est proposé ! 
Courage à toi et reviens nous donner des nouvelles !


----------



## papillon (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

et oui, on peut tomber malade nous aussi et plusieurs fois à suivre... nous ne sommes pas des robots
j'adore les réactions des parents, aucune empathie en fait pff

soignez-vous bien


----------



## liline17 (30 Novembre 2022)

demande leur quand ça les arrangerai que tu tombes malade, et que sur ces périodes, tu acceptera d'accueillir leur enfant malade, mais qu'en dehors de ces périodes, ils doivent garder leurs petits malade


----------



## Dodo2a (30 Novembre 2022)

Répondez lui que ça ne vous arrange pas non plus , je trouve les réponses de vos pe très indélicates.


----------



## Capri95 (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐

Effectivement je trouve cela indélicat de la part de vos PE.
Vous avez le droit d'être malade, vous n'êtes pas un robot..
Vous ne faites pas non plus exprès d'être malade, cela ne vous arrange pas non plus !
C'est pas facile par moment de gérer nos petits accueillis même en pleine forme, alors malade, bonjour la galère.. 
C'est surement le petit qui vous à contaminé et là elle râle, non mais sans blague c'est le monde à l'envers !
Elle va travailler elle quand elle est malade ? demandé lui


----------



## Chouchou301 (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Marine,
Ils sont gonflés ces parents... vous gardez leurs enfants malades (vu par un médecin ou non) et ils s'étonnent que vous attrapiez leurs microbes...
Pendant que vous serez chez le médecin, demandez un bilan comme le mentionne Catie.
Non la maladie ne fera pas de pause jusqu'à midi.... 

Perso je sors (et ma famille) d'une angine bien carabinée, "partagée" par un accueilli, mais bon, malade le lundi, sa maman a eu un rdv médecin le mardi... mais l'enfant est resté chez moi alors que ses parents peuvent bénéficier de jours enfant malade, mais bon "ça nous arrange pas de poser là maintenant"... et ça les arrangerait quand alors ??? Si on pouvait prévoir quand on va tomber malade ça serait top (mais je doute que ces PE "souhaitent" tomber malades pendant leurs congés)

Prenez soin de vous !


----------



## Griselda (30 Novembre 2022)

Les PE ne sont pas censés poser un jour enfant malade si ce n'est pas leur enfant qui est malade, c'est certain. Trouver un-e remplaçant-e ou poser un RTT s'ils en ont, peu importe. Ne pas oublier que Papa, lui, aura peut être une possibilité si ce n'est pas Maman (elles ne sont pas toujours obligées de mettre leur travail en pause, les Pères peuvent-doivent assumer aussi). Il ne faut pas hésiter à leur rapeller que te mettre en arrêt ne t'arrange pas non plus (3 jours de carence et seulement 50% jusqu'au 7eme jour) mais qu'outre la nécessite de te soigner c'est la première mesure de protection AUSSI pour ne pas contaminer LEUR enfant.

Perso tous les ans où je me suis fait vaccinée contre la grippe je l'ai attrapée.
Je ne l'ai plus jamais attrapée depuis que je prends une dose d'ocsillo cocilum par semaine pendant les 6 mois d'hiver. Certains disent que c'est un placebo mais je préfère un faux médicament qui marche plutôt qu'une vraie piqûre qui ne marche pas...


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Novembre 2022)

Oui capri95. 
Et surtout, nous nous occupons de petits humains de moins le 3 ans le plus souvent, pas de dossiers ou de boîtes de conserve.
Cela nous demande d'être à l'écoute et surtout de ne pas accueillir alors que notre état de santé peut nous rendre moins vigilants. 
Il en va de notre responsabilité. 
Si il arrivait quelque chose à un de nos accueillis alors que nous n'étions pas en capacité morale ou physique d'assumer notre mission, les premiers à nous reprocher la situation seraient nos employeurs si critiques à notre encontre quand nous sommes malades et prenons un avis médical.


----------



## Marine35 (30 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432 il y a de fortes chances que c’est le petit qui a une laryngite qui m’a contaminée. J’ai porté un masque, laver mes mains à chaque mouchage de nez ( au moins 20 fois/jour)…J’ai rdv à 15h chez le médecin. Après j’espère que le copain ne sera pas malade à son tour mais si c’est le cas ça fera 1 point partout ( le papa de n2 a passé un savon à la maman de n1)


----------



## LadyA. (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Si je peux me permettre,  il faut renforcer ton système immunitaire,  c'est la base 
Cure de vitamine D, zinc et éventuellement vitamine C soluble,  en poudre à diluer, et magnésium. 
Et huiles essentielles ravintsare et eucalyptus en diffusion pour désinfecter ta maison le soir. 
Bon rétablissement


----------



## NounouNat2 (30 Novembre 2022)

Demandez à vos PE, s'ils se soucient de leurs patrons et du manque qu'ils vont peut être occasionné à la société, entreprise, qui les emploient, lorsqu'ils sont en arrêt maladie...


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

Juste les filles, pensez à mettre le petit malade isolé des autres et vous mettre un masque et éviter d’être face à lui au niveau des repas et faire vite pour le change

Car c’est surtout la qu’on choppe les virus 🦠 + AERER 5 minutes pdt la sieste.

Pensez aussi au purificateur d’air (99,95% de pollution filtrée)


----------



## Marine35 (30 Novembre 2022)

@Griselda son enfant est malade, après qu’elle pose un jour enfant malade, un jour sans solde, un cp, des heures de récup ça ne me concerne pas. Elle l’aurait fait, je ne serais sans doute pas malade aujourd’hui. Elle est indélicate dans ses mots de temps en temps et ne s’en rend pas compte même quand je lui fais remarquer. Une fois alors qu’elle était en plein calcul pour me déduire des heures ( son fils avait été absent car malade) elle a parlé de montant en ma faveur parce qu’au lieu de déduire 100€ c’était 90€ finalement. Je lui ai répondu ça limite un petit peu la casse mais avec une perte pareille de salaire je suis bonne pour manger des patates jusqu’à la fin du mois.


----------



## Mimipoupina (30 Novembre 2022)

Pour renforcer mon système immunitaire dès d'un accueilli est malade je prend 3 gouttes d'huile essentielle de RAVINTSARA dans une cuillerée à café de jus de fruit pendant quelques jours et ça marche super bien ! Quand j'attrape quand même le microbe (s'il est tres virulent ) je continue le traitement et je suis malade bcp moins longtemps que la normale , je vous conseille d'essayer 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

@Marine35

Penses à mettre une clause sup pour les jours enfants malades

J’ai eu une enfant qui a été absente 2 jours semaine dernière, aucun certificat médical car clause supérieure et les PE ont bien été informés lors de la signature ✍️ d’ailleurs ils ont bien TOUS saisi car ils m’ont TOUS posé une question à ce sujet. Donc je me suis « protégée »


----------



## Mimipoupina (30 Novembre 2022)

Chantou vous parlez sans arrêt d'isoler l'accueilli s'il est malade mais concrètement vous faites comment ? Il est parqué toute la journée derrière des barrières ? Car perso j'ai 3 petits de 22, 18 et 12 mois j'en ai 2 malades cette semaine je travaille dans un espace dédié aux accueillis (pas mes parties d'habitation privée) donc je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment vous arrivez à "isoler" un bébé toute une journée pour ne pas être contaminée moi ou les autres ?


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

Si AT ils feront attention à mieux soigner + vite leur enfant. 

Perso lorsqu’un PE me dit « il m’a refilé son rhume »

Je rétorque « le + important c’est MOI qui ne l’ai pas pour ne pas être en arrêt de travail » 

Leur tête … et ils partent vite … bizarre non 😅


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

@Mimipoupina 

c’est chaise haute, parc et un coin  spécialement pour l’enfant où les copains apprennent à le laisser tranquille 

Et 

SI malade 🤢 donc *sieste en décalée car l’enfant est fatigué donc dort parfois le matin et du coup dort moins pdt la sieste des autres*

Je « jongle » mais l’enfant malade n’est ABSOLUMENT PAS au contact direct avec les autres ainsi que les jouets sont lavables et limités. 

D’autre part, je demande aux parents SI possible de faire *l’effort de venir + tôt s’ils ne veulent pas que JE sois à mon tour malade donc ARRÊT *et ce serait pire pour eux. Ils le savent que je ne rigole pas 😡


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Novembre 2022)

C'est affreux la réponse de vos PE et oui nous sommes humaines et pas toujours en forme obligées de nous arrêter etc ... mais parfois c'est bien de leur faute qu'ils y réfléchissent !!! faites un bilan comme vous a dit Catie et le plein de vitamines ... Qd on est fatiguée on attrape plus facilement les microbes !!! courage pensez à vous et à votre santé le reste on s'en accomode !


----------



## Griselda (30 Novembre 2022)

Justement t’arrêter et leur dire que c'est AUSSI pour protéger tes accueillis c'est MONTRER L'EXEMPLE de ce qu'il faut faire quand on est malade ou que son enfant l'est. Un PE qui s’étonne que tu sois à présent souvent malade il faut lui répondre que toi aussi ça ne te fait pas rire, qu'à un moment ton corps dit STOP à tous les virus ramenés chez toi justement et pourtant de ton côté tu as fais de ton mieux en t'obligeant à porter un masque toute la journée et autres mesures barrières. Ne pas hésiter à aborder le sujet avec les 2 PE d'une même Famille car alors tu peux esperer qu'un des 2 au moins entende ton propos.


----------



## Marine35 (30 Novembre 2022)

Ça demande une sacrée organisation pour isoler l’enfant malade des autres et du travail supplémentaire. Déjà que ça peut être usant de passer son temps à moucher les nez


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

@Marine35

« Ça demande une sacrée organisation pour isoler l’enfant malade des autres et du travail supplémentaire »

*Question d’habitude 😊 et après c’est une organisation à mettre en place qui est « répétitive » donc très facile aussi*

Pas envie d’être malade avec toutes les conséquences aussi financières à ne pas oublier


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Novembre 2022)

Oui Chantou pensez à se laver les mains encore et toujours après chaque mouchage des petits et si vous êtes un peu faible mettre un masque !!! une année mon mari et une maman PE ont eu la grippe j'allais "nourrir" mon mari dans une chambre à part ... çà a duré 15 jours et je suis passée au travers en faisant ces gestes et en aérant le plus possible !!!


----------



## Petuche (30 Novembre 2022)

Le principal se soigner et se reposer... Ils sont marrants les PE, quand on est malade et fatiguée c'est impossible d'être dispo à 100/% avec nos accueillis. Et puis a un moment il faut penser a soi. 
En tous cas remets toi bien et repose toi.  Et les PE et ben ils se débrouillent


----------



## Nougat (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, même si les parents pensent ne pas avoir de plan B ,en cas de maladie, ils peuvent se retourner sur des employés à domicile, peut être une ass mat qui peut faire un remplacement en urgence. Ils doivent anticiper.
 Personne n est irremplaçable !
Je suis ass mat en crèche familiale, donc les parents ont toujours un dépannage. 
Quand j étais indépendante en 1999 ,le relais avait mis en place un système " sos nounou".
Ça marchait bien, je faisais partie aussi de ce système.

Reposez vous bien.


----------



## Griselda (30 Novembre 2022)

Ici aussi le RPE envoie un mail groupé pour les urgences.

Le peu de fois où j'ai eut un souci le simple fait de proposer moi même un nom suffisait à recolter la bienveillance de mes PE qui appréciaient que je m'en souci... mais n'avaient jamais besoin...


----------



## Marine35 (30 Novembre 2022)

Quand j’ai eu le Covid en juillet une p-e m’a demandé si je savais comment trouver une solution de dépannage. Je lui ai donné les coordonnées de 2/3 am dans un secteur proche mais elle a fait chou blanc à cause des horaires de départ. Sinon je lui avais conseillé de voir directement avec le rpe ou la PMI


----------



## Marine35 (30 Novembre 2022)

Verdict: laryngite 🤔 jusqu’au bout ma p-e a fait l’autruche car avant mon rdv chez le médecin elle m’a envoyé un message pour me demander si ça allait mieux ma migraine alors que je lui avais détaillé tous mes symptômes. Elle a été obligée de reconnaître que j’avais été contaminée par son fils. J’ai un bs à faire, l’infirmier passe demain matin. Pas d’arrêt mais port du masque recommandé


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Novembre 2022)

Prends bien soin de toi Marine35. Bonne soirée de repos.


----------



## Grenat11 (3 Décembre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> je pense que Chantou s'est dit qu'elle devait se protéger, car en ce moment Marine est très fragile et qu'une grippe ne va pas l'aider.
> Il va falloir que tu renforce ton immunité, fruits, vitamines, cure de magnésium....
> bon courage Marine!


Je plussoie ...l'hiver je prends maintenant 2 clémentines tous les jours et j'arrive à passer à travers les rhumes etc...je suis pas fruits mais là c'est devenu nécessaire...depuis la bronchite que j'ai choppé y a 6 ans,( alors que je suis jamais malade)...la vitamine C ça aide bien pour affronter l'hiver et les miniatures à la morve au nez😂😂


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Décembre 2022)

@angèle1982

Je rebondis sur ta réponse ...

« *C'est affreux la réponse de vos PE et oui nous sommes humaines et pas toujours en forme obligées de nous arrêter etc »*

Hier matin, un papa m’a dit que j’étais immunisée contre les virus et les microbes des enfants  ... car je lui avais dit que son enfant était bien malade ... en tous les cas j’espère qu’il ne finira pas aux urgences car ça ressemble à la  bronchilolite.... n’a pas arrêté de tousser, j’avais mal pour lui 😔


----------

